# NGD Ibanez RGA7



## Kawrn (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

got this RGA7, impulse buy when I saw the 2010 new models, wanted to try one.
Spotted one in Europe and bought it.

Comes in cardbox with instruction manual (covers all models range), a crappy jack cable and complete set of Allen keys, completly useless as they are not of the good sizes (none out of 4) !

First the pics:







































So what do I think about it ?

The finish is good, made in Indonesia. The fretting is ok, usual slim neck profile, sexy arched top body.
Of course at this price you don't get the best quality woods around.

In hands the feeling is rather solid, but not very heavy. Not honduran mahogany. Comfortable.

Unplugged nothing to rave about, low entry woods, lacks some presence, more on the dark side.

Plugged it has a strong sound with gain though would like to have more brilliance and dynamics, the pups do what they can I suppose, definition ok and pleasant tones.
Think Korn.
The cleans sound average, especially on muddy neck, amp eq needed to gain some clarity. Better on the bridge but lacks some fat and character. Not PAF like.


The switch is great, gives 2 tonal options, I prefer it down ,more cut with gain. Put black plastic tube around cause sharp feeling on fingers, that's serious modding !

Easy to play, even with original D'Addario strings ( gauge 10/54 according to manual ?) lowered to A it delivers though stronger gauge needed. I'm pleasantly surprised by the good definition on bass side even with floppy A string.

The battery consists of 2 AA at 3V total, strange, I wonder if you can easily swap EMG or Blackouts ? the wiring looks rather complicate to me with the switch.
Truss rod access is a smart idea.

On the bad things I would mention the nut material, made of an average plastic, maybe cause of the lack of presence, dampening the strings ? found the same on other Indonesian Ibanez I had ( Apex 2, RGR321ex). Would like to know if you can find easily a replacement nut 7 of better quality ?

Overall it's a good guitar, nicely crafted, great for heavy riffing. 
Similar quality than the Apex 2, yet I prefer the RGA7 pups even if not perfect.
A serious contender.


Thanks for reading.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet man I didn't know they had binding. I like it, that bridge looks tasty


----------



## Elysian (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope some day someone has the balls enough to strip the finish off one of these. I find it so silly they only come in black... Looks great, don't get me wrong, but I wish they had some natural options. Good score though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks really cool 

2AAA though? Oh dear.


----------



## Gamba (Feb 1, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Looks really cool
> 
> 2AAA though? Oh dear.


the same here, I wwas like


----------



## Elysian (Feb 1, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Looks really cool
> 
> 2AAA though? Oh dear.


Those are AA's


----------



## BLACKFOX86 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## conorreich (Feb 1, 2010)

woahh i think this is the first ibby 7 ive seen that ive like. does anyone know how much these will cost in the us when released?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 1, 2010)

Elysian said:


> Those are AA's



That's what I meant 

I'm too tired to be on the interwebz right now.


----------



## blister7321 (Feb 1, 2010)

i love the new ibanez lineup 
hows the weight,and how do the pups sound


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 1, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> i love the new ibanez lineup
> hows the weight,and how do the pups sound



Pro tip: reading the original post so that you don't ask questions that have already been answered makes you look not stupid


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 1, 2010)

conorreich said:


> woahh i think this is the first ibby 7 ive seen that ive like. does anyone know how much these will cost in the us when released?



$499.99 is what my Ibanez rep and the dealer catalog say.

Cool guitar man, congrats


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been waiting for this thread 
Looks awesome 
I'm torn between this and the rga8 
You think this would be an upgrade over a korean made rg 7321 with blackouts? Dunno if the mahogany would make a big difference especially since I only play through a pod. Is it usable out of the box?
Mahogany and the same neck I've learned to play on, should be awesome


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 1, 2010)

Dude that guitar looks pretty awesome. I like the way they did the truss rod cover also.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## MikeH (Feb 1, 2010)

DO WANT!

Looks even better than what I expected. I'll be getting one of these.


----------



## Monk (Feb 1, 2010)

This, THIS, is how you create a new guitar thread.


----------



## Samer (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks great man, can you post some clips of those pups?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent score! I'm really diggin the hinged truss rod cover!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 1, 2010)

Those looks so much better than the other lower quality Ibanez 7 strings.
Congrats!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 1, 2010)

Elysian said:


> I hope some day someone has the balls enough to strip the finish off one of these.


 
Attn Wi77liam!!! 

This is an invitation to you!

That guitar does look very nice though. Congrats.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks awesome  I love these new RGAs!
Congrats.


----------



## Decipher (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrads and a very nice review/pics!! I really like the white binding on the body. 
-Truss rod access cover is a great idea. I really like these unique/innovative designs.
-Bridge looks pretty comfy.
-The AA battery compartment is just odd.  That I would like to know Ibanez's thoughts on.... 2 AA's? Come on.

I think for an entry/intermediate 7 string Ibanez has really done well with this. It would be alot of fun to get one of these as a project guitar and take a router, paintgun to it.... update all the hardware...... get a really good fret dressing done..... It has potential.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks awesome, congrats man! That truss rod cover is a great idea.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 1, 2010)

you know, that looks great, bridge looks well designed, truss rod cover is an awesome idea as well!

shit points are the batteries, but hey, looks like it's about the same size as a 9v battery holder, so should be easy to mod...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks cool man congrats!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Feb 1, 2010)

looks great, with a new set of pups, tuners and nut it'd be a great gigging guitar IMO


----------



## nosgulstic (Feb 1, 2010)

i thought the AA battery compartment was a good idea since theyre cheaper than one 9v but i guess they wont last as long


----------



## Zahs (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats, and cheers for the informative review, doesn't help my GAS tho... these guitars looks great, shame its not prestige.


----------



## Troegenator (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuck yeah man, i think i just found my next guitar via checking this thread out!

Nice job, Ibanez.


----------



## Xherion (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice. Looks very clean from a wiring perspective compared to my S7320. So it sounds like no quick connects? Should be swappable for EMGs or a phase 2 blackout. Probably have to redo some of the wiring to use a 9v though. Odd decision to use AAs.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 1, 2010)

that looks really nice man, congrats but ibanez 2 AA = super fail lol


----------



## playstopause (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats! This looks way better than I expected.


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it, is like a improved 7321, looks really nice.
the trussrod cover!! first time I see it, is a fantastic idea.
the bridge looks very confortable, and more massive than the standard on 7321.
congrats man.


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 2, 2010)

Elysian said:


> Looks great, don't get me wrong, but I wish they had some natural options.



This


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 2, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Attn Wi77liam!!!
> 
> This is an invitation to you!
> 
> That guitar does look very nice though. Congrats.



 I sold the Ibanez SA260MBK a while ago now, some better/new shit coming in soon. 

Congrats on this, and yes, strip that bitch.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 2, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> I sold the Ibanez SA260MBK a while ago now, some better/new shit coming in soon.
> 
> Congrats on this, and yes, strip that bitch.



I can vouch for that ( the awesome incoming stuff) and Will I was so gunna buy that SA, I had the cash, checked eBay and it was gone, so shattered, what a sexy guitar that was.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool, congrats! Looks sexy as fuck.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Feb 2, 2010)

a white version with matching white headstock, please.


----------



## Keytarist (Feb 2, 2010)

Really nice guitar!. How much sustain does it have?. 
I'm looking for my first 7 string and this model could be great.


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm going to have to be the only one to complain here.

Been waiting for an RGA for freaking ever... and it's Indonesian?

With crazy battery config? 

Thanks for nothing, Ibanez. 

It was either going to be this or a Carvin for me in July to go with my AxeFX, guess it's going to be the Carvin.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 2, 2010)

Clydefrog said:


> I'm going to have to be the only one to complain here.
> 
> Been waiting for an RGA for freaking ever... and it's Indonesian?
> 
> ...



You could always import the Prestige RGA427Z.


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 2, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> You could always import the Prestige RGA427Z.



Absurdly overpriced (even before import), has a trem. Too many strikes against it for me. I could deal if this RGA was Korean, but not Indo.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 3, 2010)

is it just the pics, or is the volume knob WAY too close to the bridge pup to be comfy?


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 28, 2010)

Clydefrog said:


> I'm going to have to be the only one to complain here.
> 
> Been waiting for an RGA for freaking ever... and it's Indonesian?
> 
> ...



Either way if you'de get a Carvin you would have a MUCH higher quality guitar.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 28, 2010)

that looks awesome! i don´t like the direction they´ve gone with the pickups though. i´d just get an 81-7 and 707 for it though, so that´s okay, but why the EQ switching thingy and the silly battery type that NO ONE USES EVER in the guitar world?! they should know that people will want to change the pickups to something else, and they´ve limited that choise greatly with the emg-sized pickups, and so the only pickups that will fit are going to require modding of the guitar to fit a 9v battery compartment in there...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 28, 2010)

Actually, just had a though, if you get two resistors, one 2Mohn, one 1 Mohm, wire across a 9V, tap the voltage across the 1Mohm to the 3V electronics and the full 9V to replacement EMG's/Blackouts you can use one battery compartment. Using stupid high value resistors will mean there's virtually no current leakage either...

This kind of makes the RGA8 quie appealing to me now...


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Feb 28, 2010)

This looks very tempting. I was leaning towards a 7421 and getting a custom mahogany body for it, but this looks a lot easier+cheaper. WTF two double A's? Forget about the 18v mod, Ibanez went straight for the kill with two double A's. How does the neck feel? I remember hating the rg7321 when I played one at guitar center, but that was a while ago. The neck just didn't fell right to me. Not like the neck on my old 7621's. The neck would pretty much make or break the deal for me, so I am quite curious.


----------



## apexiwildchild (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah..hows the neck feel?


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 28, 2010)

apexiwildchild said:


> yeah..hows the neck feel?


 
I think after a bit of polishing, and really buffing the neck out well, it's a fine guitar. I've played daily since I got it, and went back to my 6 string jusrt yesterday; Aside from the orientation of the missing 2 strings, it felt quite natural going back and forth.

First day I got mine, I took it appart, applied a scouring pad, some olive oil to the neck, and set it up for shreadding. I had to order a 70 for my low F#, but my only complaints are the AA battery pack, and the actual pickups, but BKP Black Dogs are in my near future.

For the money, this truely is an excellent instrument; light, easy to play, no fret buzz, better wood than the RG2228, sexier body, and a far more attractive price.


----------



## Origin (Feb 28, 2010)

I wish the new line wasn't Indo


----------



## Shawn (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow that looks slick. I wouldn't mind owning one. Congrats!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 28, 2010)

Since OP's post was somewhat realistic and a tiny bit cynical, I'll say it's a let down...It's an RG7321 made of mahogany with an arched top and EMG style pickups which really limit your choice of replacement pickups.

Granted it was made in indonesia, so the price is somewhat right, It still isn't something I'd buy. 

OP, will you be modifying it?


----------



## Kawrn (Mar 1, 2010)

The neck profile is like the Apex 2.

I didn't plan on changing the pups because of the AA thing plus the switch, seemed not easy modding for me.
In fact I send it back because the quality of woods weren't making it for me  Lacked authority and fatness, not good mahogany tone.

The Made In Indonesia isn't a bad thing, speaking of assembly but wood is all that counts in the end.

Still it's a contender for the Apex 2.
Would be killer with 9V actives and better mahogany body / maple neck.

For the same amount I will be better with a second hand 7 stringer


----------



## Mexi (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been playing a 6string since I was 11 years old and thought it might be time to switch it up with a 7string, so I was wondering how this guitar fares as an introductory instrument, cause I was also thinking of the Apex 2. I was leaning towards a non-trem bridge cause I like to play around with tunings alot and its a drag on my RG 320


----------



## Kawrn (Mar 3, 2010)

As said easy to play. No worry coming from 6 string, you'll get hooked fast.
A second hand Apex 2 or maybe RG7321 would do also if you can find one much cheaper than new RGA7.


----------



## XxXPete (Mar 3, 2010)

wow.looks great. what pickups can ya change it to without having to route??


----------



## ncbrock (Mar 3, 2010)

i actually like the AA option. Im tired of 9v's, for actives and in pedals, they dont last that long and are expensive to replace. I wonder if they make an energizer lithium 9v like they do AAs. Those things last FOREVER.


----------



## Mexi (Mar 4, 2010)

XxXPete said:


> wow.looks great. what pickups can ya change it to without having to route??


I'd like to know that too. I'm definitely considering this for my first 7 but I've never been a fan of stock Ibanez pups, nor have I been to big on actives but given the right options out there without routing, it looks like a solid guitar.


----------



## GeoMantic (Mar 4, 2010)

I really wish Ibanez would do something other than rosewood. I started getting some serious GAS when I see their new guitars for '10, but then I look at the fretboard and I just feel disappointed.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 5, 2010)

Time for a set of real emgs with a nine volt....or an eighteen volt mod. 

I really love the ziptie that ibanez puts around the wires


----------



## tekkadon d (Mar 5, 2010)

today i went to the shop and to my amazement they actually had a 7 and it was this one. it was so comfortable and the neck was super nice. they were asking 1500AU not worth that much, but for the price you can get it on ebay its awesmome. didnt play it plugged it but there was a 2nd toggle sorry if its been said but whats it for? killswitch?


----------



## falcone117 (Oct 12, 2010)

this forum helped me make my decision ive been looking at the rga7 string and the schecter c7.im definatly getting the ibby 
btw NICE GUITAR!!


----------



## Wierdoom (Oct 12, 2010)

falcone117 said:


> this forum helped me make my decision ive been looking at the rga7 string and the schecter c7.im definatly getting the ibby
> btw NICE GUITAR!!


Please try to avoid thread necromancy. This thread is five months old.


----------

